# Jessica Eye and Felice Herrig find life after Bellator.



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From WMMAToday:












> INVICTA PRESS RELEASE - Twenty-eight year-old strawweight (115 pounds) superstar Felice "Lil' Bulldog" Herrig (9-4) of Crystal Lake, IL has signed an exclusive, multi-fight agreement with women's world championship Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) promotion Invicta Fighting Championships.
> 
> Herrig, a winner of four consecutive fights and protégé of MMA star Jeff Curran, will make her Invicta FC debut later this year.
> 
> ...














> Fresh off of her release from Bellator, Jessica "Evil" Eye has signed on as the latest addition to the UFC women's bantamweight roster. The popular Ohio native could next face former Strikeforce champion Sarah Kaufman at UFC 166: "Velasquez vs dos Santos 3" on October 19th in Houston, Texas.
> 
> Eye's UFC signing was initially reported by OHMMA and the fight against Kaufman was noted this evening during UFC Tonight on FOX Sports 2. A date and event were not announced for the planned Eye-Kaufman fight, but MMARising.com has learned that UFC 166 will likely play host to the bout.


Talking about finding greener pastures!


----------

